# northamerican source for 3 watt leds



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Anyone know of a local or a northamerican online source for 3 watt bridgelux leds? I know reefbreeders has them but for 2.00 per diode.......anywhere else?

Thanks


----------



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

Have you checked the big electronics distributors? Digikey.ca, mouser.com and newark.com. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

